# Why the last outage?



## Gez (Jun 4, 2003)

Just curious about what caused the problem this time.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 4, 2003)

Arrrrr.  Here at work I have been doing graphs and figures on system availability, no matter how I explain it, no matter what the numbers, management also says it was beyond their control and outside forces! 

That is my take on it...outside forces...yep, going with that.


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 4, 2003)

Blacksway waits to see what other reasons people can come up with, knowing full well he has the answer in the palm of his hand (not literally!)


----------



## rigur (Jun 4, 2003)

Some sort of program update maybe, some board functions have behaved funky.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 4, 2003)

I know, I know!


----------



## Henry (Jun 4, 2003)

MISTER BlackSway!
MISTER Morrus!
That will be quite enough!

Perhaps both of you would like to SHARE your chewing gum with the class? Hmmm?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 4, 2003)

Argh! The database errors! Please make them stop! 

Hope it's something not-expensive, guys. And thanks for working hard to sort it out.

You did work hard to sort it out, I presume?


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 4, 2003)

everythign is still kinda screwy tho, people responses are not showing up in the forum tally


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 4, 2003)

oh dear.. thought i'd fixed it...


trying again...


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 4, 2003)

Or on the 'last poster' field either. It's quite hard to keep track of threads this way (Non accusatory, really!).


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 4, 2003)

Blacksway, do you want me to close the boards while you fix this?


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 4, 2003)

Might help - the fix is taking quote a while to run... I'll turn it back on when I'm done!


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 4, 2003)

Or on the 'last poster' field either. It's quite hard to keep track of threads this way (Non accusatory, really!).


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 4, 2003)

Boards should be back up now - hopefully thats it fixed!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks very much! All better now...


----------

